# The House Of Tears...Sept 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 26, 2012)

The House Of Tears...this place has been a labour of love and hate on occasions...Those who recognise her will know the history and the tragedy that runs throughout her walls..she is simply stunning to walk around in knowing that some of our legends of music have stayed there also made it even more of a truley amazing place to be...

splored with Perjury Saint 

i hope you enjoy her as we did...


















beautiful door carvings male and female..
































































































on the roof...
















complete with a secret passage...












​


----------



## perjury saint (Sep 26, 2012)

*Crackin splore this one! Magnificent!! Heres my pics...*

















































































*Thanks for looking...*


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh my, she is beautiful!! Love the red ceiling, the doors and the carvings. Great pics both of you, cracking report!!Well done


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 26, 2012)

WOWSERS thats immense you 2, amazing images of a stellar looking place, we been waiting with bated breath for your report and you 2 don't dissapoint, remember you will have to give us the tour lool, also what's wierd a place we recently did thats never been covered is directly connected to this place too even tho its nowhere near here , will fill ya in  once again guys tip top stuff all round


----------



## Priority 7 (Sep 26, 2012)

Very nice NK and PS


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 26, 2012)

Wonderful set of pictures the pair of you, looks like one epic mooch love the fact it has secret places ,thanks for posting .


----------



## skankypants (Sep 27, 2012)

WOW...what a place!thanks to you both for yet another class report...


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 27, 2012)

Such a stunning place, just lovely. Thanks both


----------



## nelly (Sep 27, 2012)

Oh WoW!!! Top stuff


----------



## Yoanny (Sep 27, 2012)

Certainly worth the view


----------



## strider8173 (Sep 27, 2012)

how do you find these places. another great report.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 27, 2012)

Now that's just beautiful!! Fantastic pics from you both! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cogito (Sep 27, 2012)

Aww man I wanna go back here now, basement still alarmed I'm guessing? There's an amazing surprise down there if you find the way down without tripping it!


----------



## night crawler (Sep 27, 2012)

What an amazing place, love it.


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 27, 2012)

cogito said:


> Aww man I wanna go back here now, basement still alarmed I'm guessing? There's an amazing surprise down there if you find the way down without tripping it!



yes basement still very much a no go...but it still houses what you talk about too..grrrr..one day


----------



## gingrove (Sep 27, 2012)

Top class report and some great shots thanks for letting us see!


----------



## Fury161 (Sep 27, 2012)

Thankyou both so much, stunning stuff.


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 27, 2012)

Just died and gone to heaven.

Magnificent, and jolly well done indeed


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 27, 2012)

At least it aint been knoked about yet just one fireplace giong walkabout! great photos both.


----------



## theasdaprice (Sep 27, 2012)

Im sure this place was used for the outside shots of Hill Green Health Spa in Little Britain. You know the one, where Bubbles Devere struts around in the nude, shouting "champane for everyone!"


----------



## GEMTX (Sep 27, 2012)

Chairs,always chairs............ :/


----------



## Pen15 (Sep 27, 2012)

What a great pair 

Really top images you have both done !!!


----------



## PreciousStones (Sep 27, 2012)

Another beauty left to crumble 
Great shots thanks for sharing x


----------



## scribble (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful. Looking at your pictures, I could hear the echo of your footsteps in those rooms. It doesn't look in too bad a shape. Any hope for it?


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 27, 2012)

Beautiful house & great pictures. Love the corridor shots especially. What a great place to divide into flats. I hope it will be stabilized and properly used before decay sets in.


----------



## cogito (Sep 28, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> yes basement still very much a no go...but it still houses what you talk about too..grrrr..one day



Somewhat ironically, the basement is the only part that I've seen!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 28, 2012)

cogito said:


> Somewhat ironically, the basement is the only part that I've seen!



oh how unfair


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 29, 2012)

What a lovely place! Well done guys.


----------



## Stussy (Sep 29, 2012)

Excellent report and pics, this place looks a belter!


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunning. Absolutely beautiful photos from both of you.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 29, 2012)

Stunning, Stunning and even more Stunning!

Great work as always both, such a shame this is just standing empty and exposed


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 29, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> Stunning, Stunning and even more Stunning!
> 
> Great work as always both, such a shame this is just standing empty and exposed



actually she is realy well hidden amomgst hundreds of acres of beautiful countryside you wouldnt even know shes there...she is being restored at the moment tirelessy back to her original cindition, wooden panal by panal being removed and reinstated in the exact place...such a stunning place.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Sep 29, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> actually she is realy well hidden amomgst hundreds of acres of beautiful countryside you wouldnt even know shes there...she is being restored at the moment tirelessy back to her original cindition, wooden panal by panal being removed and reinstated in the exact place...such a stunning place.



That is really good to hear! The thought of some mindless prat coming along and spraying graf all over the place is terrible!


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Sep 29, 2012)

It looked like work was underway. Hopefully they'll remove that weird ivy (chandelier?) hanging in the dining room!


----------



## meltdown (Sep 30, 2012)

This is what it's all about...


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

fantastic photos that show wot a beautiful place she is and in such amazin condition, lets pray it stays that way. thanx for sharing ur find u2


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Sep 30, 2012)

What is the history behind this house then?
Is it possible to tell without giving away the location?

Oh and the basement, you have whetted my appetite!
What is down there???


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Sep 30, 2012)

Fair play! Some very very nice stuff, I likey 

Thanks for posting


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Oct 1, 2012)

thankyou all for the lovely comments


----------



## perjury saint (Oct 1, 2012)

Ninja Kitten said:


> thankyou all for the lovely comments



*Same as... Ta very much you lot!  *


----------



## Eleliz (Oct 1, 2012)

This is just beautiful!
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sploradora (Oct 2, 2012)

now thats a grand place, stunning! love the secret passage, thanks for shating this beauty


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 2, 2012)

Great Pictures Great house thanks both of you for sharing


----------



## Weller mad (Oct 3, 2012)

Would love to know more about its history?


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 3, 2012)

What a great explore. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pixie_Suicide (Oct 4, 2012)

So beautiful!


----------



## ArtfulDodger (Oct 12, 2012)

really hope this place is restored to its former glory, just amazing


----------



## Andymacg (Oct 13, 2012)

great pics you pair, always find some really good places to splore


----------

